# Party Report



## Incrtalent (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, guys, I had my first party, and I think it was pretty successful.  There were only about 7 people there, but I sold over $200 worth of product; not a huge start, but a start, nonetheless.  I also booked three more parties from this one!  

Still, I'm more overwhelmed than overjoyed, because it seems like I always have more questions than I have answers.  I have to figure out a way to make this process more time efficient!  For example, I desperately need to find a good accounting program that will let me generate pre-numbered invoices/receipts, keep track of my money, generate sales tax reports, help out with inventory control and the like.  But there are so many out there, I don't really have a clue.  Right now, I have to do each individual invoice from a template I downloaded for Excel, (which I really don't know how to use).  It's terribly inefficient.  

I still think I am under priced on my scrubs, too.  Hanging my head in frustration--

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Well first Lisa Lets Celebrate! CONGRATS! 

Thats good for only 7 people! And booked other shows as well.. thats wonderful! 

Lets see as for your accounting stuff. I dont do mine, I collect all of my paperwork and send it off. But for invoices I have a software called "estimates & invoices" or something like that..  I will check. I purchased a regular receipt book from Staples. And printed out little address stickers and stuck them to the customer copy of the receipt. 

There is also some excel soap business templates at 

Soapies Supplies. You can always try those.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 16, 2007)

Well lok at you go!!  Good job!!!  Relax, I know how you are feeling about the accounting aspect of what you are doing.  I am getting a little worried about that myself.  

I am going to look into some freeware or shareware on the web for quickbooks, I used that before and it works very well.  I will let you know!  For now, breathe in with the good air, out with the bad!  We will help you get this straightened around


----------



## Incrtalent (Sep 16, 2007)

You guys, thanks so much for your support!  I have to tell you, I'm feeling a little overwhelmed, and it really put a smile on my face to get your feedback.  Felt like a big ol' hug, which right now, I really need!


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 16, 2007)

Good for you!

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 16, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 16, 2007)

So cool! 8)   Way to go!  Doesn't it make one feel great when something we make with our hands people enjoy and spend money on!  Congrats!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Incrtalent (Sep 17, 2007)

Aw shucks.  You guys are so sweet.  And YES, Paul, I do love that aspect of it!  It's everything else that's driving me crazy!  You guys are witnessing either the beginning of a success story or a HUGE failure, and all the little hiccups and mass hysterias in between!  Doing something you love is just a LEETLE piece of the story...as I am discovering in short order!  Doing it with no budget, and then realizing you're fast becoming a business, is more than a little intimidating.  I suppose it would be alot easier if I wasn't so technologiclally challenged!  Ha!  So far I've found out two truths...everything seems to boil down to time and money, both of which seem to be in serious short supply.  Still, I'm in it now, so I guess I'm just going to have to keep rolling up my shirt sleeves and digging in.  Serious soap business?  $$$$.  Prayers and encouragement...priceless.


----------



## Bret (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't help with the business aspect, but just wanted to say great job!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2007)

Yippie!


----------



## pink-north (Sep 18, 2007)

8) OH SO COOL!! You go girl!!! I'm very happy for you. Try not to worry too much about the accounting stuff. I know it may sound stupid, but enjoy your success for awhile. There are many accounting programs out there, I can't suggest any, because I'm more lost than you. Actually if you find a good one let us know.

GREAT JOB!!


----------

